# What is the best brand of paint in your opinion? trim paint? wall paint?



## IU Kentuckian (Jun 22, 2013)

I am sure this discussion has already happened but just wanted some foresight on what professional painters think. Newer painters compared to more experienced painters?


----------



## Paper & Popcorn Pro (Jun 14, 2013)

WALL: benjamin-moore-regal-premium-interior-paint-matte-finish-

TRIM: BEHR PREMIUM PLUS ULTRA® Semi-Gloss Enamel....as far as acrylic.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Palmetto-Brush/136113509927301?fref=ts


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Kinda need to get more specific.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

IU Kentuckian said:


> I am sure this discussion has already happened but just wanted some foresight on what professional painters think. Newer painters compared to more experienced painters?


Walls - Farrow and Ball, St Germain was one of my all time favorites:










But Tmorous Beasties, Iguana was also a special choice:











but then again, a multi thousand dollar Frometal hand embroidered silk speaks volumes also:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Trim ... Coronado rust scat or whatever BM top shelf.... Valspar high gloss works well also


Wall...... Whatever mid level paint except behr (too thick)


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm using a true value line exterior right now. Its covering ok. I'm sorta surprised.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

daArch said:


> Walls - Farrow and Ball, St Germain was one of my all time favorites:
> 
> But Tmorous Beasties, Iguana was also a special choice:
> 
> but then again, a multi thousand dollar Frometal hand embroidered silk speaks volumes also:


 That neat dude. I wish I had call to do more paper. Its just about went away in my market. 
It can be very Zen like.....or not...


Oh yea, probably Emarald for walls. Advance for trim.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

how about some high end Dutch Boy:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> how about some high end Dutch Boy:whistling2:


oxymoron


----------



## bravo paints (Dec 1, 2012)

:jester: PPG silken touch/ sw super paint my fav's(interior)


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I like to use bacon grease on the walls and trim, covers great tastes great and smells great, atleast for the first couple of days.
Now that I have found a place that sells California paints i will be going back to that for every thing.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

California Paints are awesome. Huge fan.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

Sw
Service and products are unbeatable!


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

paint_booger said:


> Sw
> Service and products are unbeatable!


Their service is unbeatable I agree. My store manager goes above and beyond to get products i need, sometimes not even made by SW. My rep just left for a better position in the company and havent met the new one yet. If hes half as good as the previous one I'll be happy. Their interior products..I've gotten away from. Their exterior is definitely the go to..minus deckscapes.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

I think the experience at Sherwin varies quite a bit store to store. I've never had an issue with their paint but I don't really enjoy going to the store near me whatsoever. I've moved to mostly Ben Moore or Glidden now. The Ace Hardware by my house carries BM and and they practically roll out the red carpet for me there so that's my shop of choice right now.


----------



## Neese's Painting (Nov 21, 2012)

IU Kentuckian said:


> I am sure this discussion has already happened but just wanted some foresight on what professional painters think. Newer painters compared to more experienced painters?


Proclassic on trim and Duration/Emerald on walls


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> I like to use bacon grease on the walls and trim, covers great tastes great and smells great, atleast for the first couple of days.
> Now that I have found a place that sells California paints i will be going back to that for every thing.


Love California, but the only place that sells it in my parts does not carry the full line. Also, it is not a real paint store--hardware. And, they have a policy of not ordering paint from California until they have enough to get free shipping, which means that they often don't have a product in stock, which can become quite annoying. This is not a problem with my local BM store. BTW saw one of your sings on my bike ride in Georgetown on Sunday. I thought that was kind of cool--making a real world connection with my virtual world reality.


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

What was this guy's go to paint?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm giving a shout out to Kelly Moore!


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

I love SW pro classic for trim.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Kelly Moore FTW.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Pete the Painter said:


> Love California, but the only place that sells it in my parts does not carry the full line. Also, it is not a real paint store--hardware. And, they have a policy of not ordering paint from California until they have enough to get free shipping, which means that they often don't have a product in stock, which can become quite annoying. This is not a problem with my local BM store. BTW saw one of your sings on my bike ride in Georgetown on Sunday. I thought that was kind of cool--making a real world connection with my virtual world reality.


The place we can get California paints from i also a hardware store in haverhill, so far he has had every thing we need in stock.
Please don't judge our work by that house, it is a flip house and the cheap owner wont pay for scraping the failing lead paint away correctly, if we can knock it off with our fingers that is good enough, plus his crew did roughly half the lead prep. What do you think of the horrid color combination, that trim color has to go.
If your around there next week look for my van it's White with a red bumper and grill, stop by and say hi.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

All depends on what the job valls for
My house I go with:

Aura Matte for walls.
Satin Impervo oil for trim.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> Trim ... Coronado rust scat or whatever BM top shelf.... Valspar high gloss works well also
> 
> 
> Wall...... Whatever mid level paint except behr (too thick)


You need to get out more. Both BEHR Premium Plus and Ultra are among the thinnest most fluid trim paints by experience and by spec. It is just as thin as Advance.


----------



## Picky Painter (Oct 7, 2009)

Love BM's advance but not too crazy about the time specced in between coats according to the label(16 hours I believe). I love that this stuff can be fine sanded so soon after drying, great for spraying staircase spindles.


----------



## GusPrice (Jan 15, 2013)

daArch said:


> But Tmorous Beasties, Iguana was also a special choice:


Nice to see Timorous Beasties getting a mention. Wasn't aware they had an international following. 
They're based in Glasgow, not far from where I grew up and as far as i was aware were a small local brand(they may well have grown). So we used to hang quite a lot of their papers. I've never hung the Iguana though plenty of Demask, thistles and bees. Nice paper.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

CApainter said:


> I'm giving a shout out to Kelly Moore!


Love Kelly Moore! Wish we had them on the east coast.


----------



## sully9er (Jan 24, 2011)

Behr Alkyd. Been using it for almost a year now. Great product.


----------



## Carl (Jun 18, 2011)

sully9er said:


> Behr Alkyd. Been using it for almost a year now. Great product.


What exactly is alkyd anything good for these days?


----------



## alabamahousepainters (Jun 30, 2013)

*Interior Paint Combo's*

SW ProMar 400 on Walls 
SW ProClassic on Trim
I run this combo on interior repaints a lot. Works great for me.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

alabamahousepainters said:


> SW ProMar 400 on Walls
> SW ProClassic on Trim
> I run this combo on interior repaints a lot. Works great for me.


Where in bama are you located?


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> The place we can get California paints from i also a hardware store in haverhill, so far he has had every thing we need in stock.
> Please don't judge our work by that house, it is a flip house and the cheap owner wont pay for scraping the failing lead paint away correctly, if we can knock it off with our fingers that is good enough, plus his crew did roughly half the lead prep. What do you think of the horrid color combination, that trim color has to go.
> If your around there next week look for my van it's White with a red bumper and grill, stop by and say hi.


Shoe city hardware? I hate the neighborhood they're in.


----------



## sully9er (Jan 24, 2011)

Carl said:


> What exactly is alkyd anything good for these days?


We'll its great for trim. Hard durable finish you can't get 100% acrylics, easy to clean, good grip. Pretty much the only thing you should/can put on trim these days.


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

Trim paint - Benjamin Moore's Regal
Wall paint - Benjamin Moore's Aura


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Different situations call for different products. But my preferred options are.

Trim: Fine Paints of Europe
Walls: Little Greene


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

Kentuckian with IU in name :no:


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

MKap said:


> What was this guy's go to paint?


He most likely was spraying Kilz with no respirator and half way he decided he will go for lunch to near McDonalds munchies


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Primer - #24
Trim paint - Benjamin Moore Advance
Wall paint - Benjamin Moore Aura


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Primer - #24
> Trim paint - Benjamin Moore Advance
> Wall paint - Benjamin Moore Aura




Primer, lmao


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

BM Regal Select or "Ben" - walls
BM Regal Select - trim
Behr - S/G - trim


----------



## bskerley (Apr 15, 2011)

Sherwin SOLO, It does it all. Easy to use, good touch up, good open time. I cant complain about it.


----------



## Select Paint (Feb 20, 2013)

SW Solo on trim
SW Pro mar 200
SW Duration


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

BM Regal Select Matte disappointed me over last two days. Walls were primed white, and it took three coats of a Forest Green (very dark green) color to cover the white. Admittedly, their was a lot of colorant in the can, but I must say when I have used Behr PP with similar colors it covered in two. No problem!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ttd said:


> BM Regal Select Matte disappointed me over last two days. Walls were primed white, and it took three coats of a Forest Green (very dark green) color to cover the white. Admittedly, their was a lot of colorant in the can, but I must say when I have used Behr PP with similar colors it covered in two. No problem!


You said similar, depending on the green, I bet it would have been equally lousy if it were the same color.

BTW what roller did you use?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I just used BM Aura matte for Spa (I think that is what the can says). It went on like butta.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

fauxlynn said:


> I just used BM Aura matte for Spa (I think that is what the can says). It went on like butta.


Aura Bath & Spa

That's one of the best paints they've made in a while IMO. It doesn't streak water when someone takes a super hot shower and doesn't turn the fan on. Not that my wife does that or anything...


----------



## Sherwin1394 (Aug 31, 2012)

Trim: Oil - Pro Industrial Urethane alkyd enamel -- Water - Pro Industrial high performance acrylic and waterbased pre-cat epoxy
Walls: Manor Hall waterborne ceramic matte (yeah I said it) followed by Aura and then Emerald
Primer: XIM Prime Start. By far the best waterborne stain blocker/ sealer 
I've used . I tested it on raw redwood to see how it would block the worst tannin bleed and it worked like a dream. XIM UMA urethane modified for a gripper on hard to stick/ glossy surfaces 

Best roller cover: Arrow 1" microfiber roller. It's extremely dense, holds a ton of paint, and leave zero stipple pattern.

Best brush: Exterior - Purdy Chinex or Pro Extra -- Interior- Purdy clearcut for cut in and nylox for trim and doors


----------



## IU Kentuckian (Jun 22, 2013)

Scannell Painting said:


> Kentuckian with IU in name :no:


I live in Kentucky but originally from Indiana


----------



## IU Kentuckian (Jun 22, 2013)

Sherwin1394 said:


> Trim: Oil - Pro Industrial Urethane alkyd enamel -- Water - Pro Industrial high performance acrylic and waterbased pre-cat epoxy
> Walls: Manor Hall waterborne ceramic matte (yeah I said it) followed by Aura and then Emerald
> Primer: XIM Prime Start. By far the best waterborne stain blocker/ sealer
> I've used . I tested it on raw redwood to see how it would block the worst tannin bleed and it worked like a dream. XIM UMA urethane modified for a gripper on hard to stick/ glossy surfaces
> ...


SW manager?


----------



## Sherwin1394 (Aug 31, 2012)

IU Kentuckian said:


> SW manager?


Yessir I am. I guess I never formally introduced myself in the introductions thread. Mainly because I know I should probably stay out of this forum. I just can't seem to help myself. To be fair, I signed up for the same reason as you guys. I get excited about what I do for a living and like to share my experiences (good and bad) with others that can relate. But mostly to increase my knowledge base so I can be better at what I do. 

My not so biased two cents on the topic of this thread... I believe SW has some good products but not necessarily the best. I have done product tests after tests (in the field and in my back warehouse). Mainly during my first couple of years with the company when I was convinced that everything I sold was far superior to anything else. After awhile I finally came to face that facts which is we all have good, better, and **** paint. Sure some products out perform others in areas, but 95% of it just comes down to the skill/experience of the applier and his or her personal style of painting. I have seen firsthand, some really ****ty paint jobs with "high end" products and breathtakingly good paint jobs with 'just okay" paint. 

Of course I like to think my customers come to me for more than just the "best" paint... Everyone knows these damn painters just want FREE T-SHIRTS!!!!


----------



## IU Kentuckian (Jun 22, 2013)

Sherwin1394 said:


> Yessir I am. I guess I never formally introduced myself in the introductions thread. Mainly because I know I should probably stay out of this forum. I just can't seem to help myself. To be fair, I signed up for the same reason as you guys. I get excited about what I do for a living and like to share my experiences (good and bad) with others that can relate. But mostly to increase my knowledge base so I can be better at what I do.
> 
> My not so biased two cents on the topic of this thread... I believe SW has some good products but not necessarily the best. I have done product tests after tests (in the field and in my back warehouse). Mainly during my first couple of years with the company when I was convinced that everything I sold was far superior to anything else. After awhile I finally came to face that facts which is we all have good, better, and **** paint. Sure some products out perform others in areas, but 95% of it just comes down to the skill/experience of the applier and his or her personal style of painting. I have seen firsthand, some really ****ty paint jobs with "high end" products and breathtakingly good paint jobs with 'just okay" paint.
> 
> Of course I like to think my customers come to me for more than just the "best" paint... Everyone knows these damn painters just want FREE T-SHIRTS!!!!


What store?


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Did you say free shirts for all PT 'er!! Woot! 
Where do I sign up?!?!


----------

